# question about TOP jails and uid



## wonslung (Nov 25, 2009)

If you have a bunch of different users in different jails and you run TOP from the base system, will you see the user name beside the process as that from the base system user with that uid? or will you see the proper username for the jail user?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2009)

If you run top on the host it gets kinda confused (same deal with ps). I have an ircd running in a jail on a user accountB. But top shows accountA (from the host). The uids are the same.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 25, 2009)

ok, that's what i thought.  I was looking at the exact same issue and was trying to figute out why TOM was running ircd when it's not supposed to be running under TOM.

it just goes by uid and then matches that against the names....i'm goiong to have to remember to use the option which shows JID


----------



## vivek (Nov 25, 2009)

Use [CMD="top -j"][/CMD] (see TOP environment variable) or jps command from /usr/ports/sysutils/jailutils

jps		List processes in a jail
jid		Print id of a jail
jstart		Start up a jail securily
jkill		Shutdown a jail in an orderly fashion
jails		List running jails
injail		Determine if a process is running in a jail


----------

